
The Blob - MR4D
https://deep-throat-ipo.blogspot.bg/2017/11/the-blob.html?m=1
======
MR4D
This is a financial analysis of Alibaba (posted on a financial blog called
"Deep Throat").

I posted the title as-is, but wanted to note the topic for clarity.

